# New stock that came in today.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, I got a great shipment of new items. Here is the list and the prices. Remember to come in and ask for Brent and I'll cut a good deal.

Manato Blue Dot Shrimp (awsome colours)
Black Diamond Shrimp $5.99 but 4.99 for the people on here
Crystal Red Shrimp (A/S tiger tooth) $5.99 but 4.99 for the people on here
Small Gold White Clouds 3 for $1
Freshwater Blue Turbo Snails (look just like the marine version) $7.99
Some nice new Cichlids, Eurikas and Strawberry Peacocks.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Brent, a few questions:

-Do you work weekends?
-Where is the store located?
-Do you know any latin names of the snails and manato shrimp?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Hi Brent, a few questions:
> 
> -Do you work weekends?
> -Where is the store located?
> -Do you know any latin names of the snails and manato shrimp?


Yes, I work Sundays. This week I work Monday, Wednesday, Thursday 12 - 9:30 and Tuesday and Sunday 10:30 to 6:00.

We're at 403 and Hurontario in the Square One mall right next to Walmart.

I don't have all the latin names but I will get them asap.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Forgive me if some are a little off. The invioce is terrible.

Manato Blue Dot Shrimp (caridina dennerii)
Black Diamond Shrimp (Caridina cantonensis)
Crystal Red Shrimp (Caridina cantonensis)
Small Gold White Clouds 3 for $1 (Tanichthys Albonubes)
Freshwater Blue Turbo Snails (Celetaia persculpts)
Some nice new Cichlids, Eurikas and Strawberry Peacocks.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

pjsbrent said:


> Forgive me if some are a little off. The invioce is terrible.
> 
> Manato Blue Dot Shrimp (caridina dennerii)
> Black Diamond Shrimp (Caridina cantonensis)
> ...


That's some nice stuff, I think I'm gonna start going to this PJ's instead of BigAls 

Btw, Brent, are you the manager there?

I'm interested in the Blue Turbo Snail, but I can't find any info (not even a picture) under that name or the latin name. Would you happen to have any other info that might help me find some info on this snail.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> That's some nice stuff, I think I'm gonna start going to this PJ's instead of BigAls
> 
> Btw, Brent, are you the manager there?
> 
> ...


It's the first time I've seen these as well. They look just like a marine snail but they're doing just fine in our tanks.

No I'm not the manager, I'm not even the supervisor but I do a lot of the ordering and everyone treats me like the supervisor.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Moved to current forum. 

In future, please take note that all commerical interests have to post in the general marketplace discussion forum when advertising their wares.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> Manato Blue Dot Shrimp (caridina dennerii)


This is sulawesi cardinal shrimps. *That is a price for them*? 
They are very beautiful, but very sensitive and hard to keep.

Are they active? walking or just hiding?



pjsbrent said:


> Black Diamond Shrimp (Caridina cantonensis)


This one is crystal black shrimps. 
They are different grades of them. Look here: http://planetinverts.com/crystal red shrimp grading guide.html
What do you think about their grade and how many of them do you have?

And how we can get that discount price? Should we contact your personally? 
What time you are in the store?

Thank you.
I'm glad to know that more good shrimps appear here


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> This is sulawesi cardinal shrimps. *That is a price for them*?
> They are very beautiful, but very sensitive and hard to keep.
> 
> Are they active? walking or just hiding?
> ...


The Sulawasi are active and moving around. I ordered 20 and all 20 made it in alive.

The Crystal blacks and reds are grades A to S+ Tiger Tooth. There are a couple A+ Vs as well.

To get the discount you'll have to see me directly because I'm one of the only ones that can make price changes. I put my schedule up earlier in the thread if you need it.

Thanks,
Brent.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi how many CRS do you have still? Thanks!

Laura


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

wat there earlier, and the shrimps look pretty active and socail, the black diamonds really caught my eye they look very nice, tho im no shrimp expert  cheers


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Brent,

I've been to your store many times before (mostly when I was a kid. Ahh good memories being there as a kid) but I've been there recently. For those that have not been there it is a cozy little place to check out.

BTW you should go to your PROFILE (click the private messages -> Edit Details -> Location -> Save Changes) and input your location so others know. Something like:

'PJ Pets @ SquareOneMall
The Stores Livestock Purchasing Guy'

Would look nice and people will know where you are and your role at the store.

Also you could add in your signiture (Private messages -> Edit Signiture -> Save Sig) your working hours and if you're single your stats as well. 

Oh yes. Extending a thank you for giving GTAA members a discount as well. I'm not sure if PJ's has a discount card program and if they do can you 'double dip or sweeten the pot' with the 'Brent deal'? Jsut asking. If Square One was not polar opposite of me I'd visit again. BTW for anyone that frequents Square One does Microplay the gaming store still exsist there?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Question - Do you plan on ordering horned nerite snails?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I was there this past weekend and they had the best D.Rainbow fish sale, I think $3 ea. Thats cheaper than what Ive seen on this site. They also had another type of Rainbow, really wanted to get them but atm tank is out of order.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Good stuff!*

I was in the store today and pick up four active and healthy *Sulawesi cardinal shrimps*.

I saw a lot of adult and good quality *crystal red and black shrimps* plus *red fire shrimps* that are look definitely more red than just cherries. 
Brent keeps CRS and CBS in tanks with lower pH, which is wise and unusual for chain stores.

*Brent is very nice guy*, he explain me how he got this shrimps and how he keep them. He gently caught shrimp for me I gave *a discount*!

The store has a *good selection of fish* and *prices are good*. I was going to get several glowlight tetras. They and some other small schooling fish were $1 each. But I was so happy that I got shrimps, that even forgot about that fish


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Hey Brent,
> 
> I've been to your store many times before (mostly when I was a kid. Ahh good memories being there as a kid) but I've been there recently. For those that have not been there it is a cozy little place to check out.
> 
> ...


Yes its a nice store! Lots of tanks now that the dogs are gone.

Micro play has been gone for sometime. Not sure if there are even any around anymore.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

hey PJBrent, what is your schedule for the next week or so? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Is there any Manato Blue Dot Shrimp (caridina dennerii) left at the store? How much are they?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Yes its a nice store! Lots of tanks now that the dogs are gone.
> 
> Micro play has been gone for sometime. Not sure if there are even any around anymore.


Been a while since I've been to Square One just cause I rarely do that way. I agree a nice store and I remember most of the layout as a kid then. Last time I was there they still had the dog section up front. I remember them having chinchillas in the back by the enterance of the 'fish cave' as I called it then. Do they still have cats, rabbits, chinchillas, and birds near the back and back-right of the store?

When did Microplay leave Square One? I just checked http://www.microplay.ca/find.aspx and it appears they are still around but have moved out of the GTA area. Likely because of the EB Games competition. Anyone been to the Microplay in Newmarket? Is Brian still running that store?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Been a while since I've been to Square One just cause I rarely do that way. I agree a nice store and I remember most of the layout as a kid then. Last time I was there they still had the dog section up front. I remember them having chinchillas in the back by the enterance of the 'fish cave' as I called it then. Do they still have cats, rabbits, chinchillas, and birds near the back and back-right of the store?
> 
> When did Microplay leave Square One? I just checked http://www.microplay.ca/find.aspx and it appears they are still around but have moved out of the GTA area. Likely because of the EB Games competition. Anyone been to the Microplay in Newmarket? Is Brian still running that store?


Yes basically the same setup but where the dogs were is all fish tanks now!!

As for Microplay....its been a long time, a few years I think.


----------

